# modfoxes rp!



## modfox (Sep 14, 2016)

hello there I am new to the world of rp and I wish to start a rp story. I shall do it via pm chat so leave a message and I shall add you to the chat


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Sign me up fella


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds lit


Wait.....foxes? 



AWWWW HEEEEEEELLL NAW BOI


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

(*notices the tag of the RP*)
SIGN ME OUT, SIR


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> Sounds lit
> 
> 
> Wait.....foxes?
> ...


Our bromance is just as good as between me and @Abyssalrider XD


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

modfox said:


> hello there I am new to the world of rp and I wish to start a rp story. I shall do it via pm chat so leave a message and I shall add you to the chat


ADDDD MMMEEEEE


----------



## modfox (Sep 14, 2016)

tags changed. lol i was waiting to see how people where gona react to that


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> Sounds lit
> 
> 
> Wait.....foxes?
> ...


You just jelly you can never be as sexy as us. :v


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You just jelly you can never be as sexy as us. :v


I like to be a special snowflake, mister one-of-over-4-billion-common-awkward-foxes :v


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I like to be a special snowflake, mister one-of-over-4-billion-common-awkward-foxes :v


Dragon/wolf hybrids aren't exactly unique either so...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Dragon/wolf hybrids aren't exactly unique either so...


Because wolves and dragons are just as overrated, bruh
Just make a canine and slap some bat-like or feather wings onto his/her back, and bam, kewl fursona fo' everyone lol
Maybe some would pull off some metallic wings like how I used to have, but even then, still canine, so... *shrugs*


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Or you could be like me and make mechanical monstrosities.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

What happened to the amazing tag this thread had?


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Or you could be like me and make mechanical monstrosities.


Like my LEGO Technic MOCs.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What happened to the amazing tag this thread had?


ROASTED, that's what


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Like my LEGO Technic MOCs.


*blade/chain black holes intensify*


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Roast beef
. : ";":':"::..,.';.',;','


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *blade/chain black holes intensify*


Dafuq does that mean?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Roast beef
> . : ";":':"::..,.';.',;','


*magnified sunlight intensifies*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Roast beef
> . : ";":':"::..,.';.',;','


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

*Electrolaser activates*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Dafuq does that mean?


A black hole that can literally shoot out chains and blades badder than any sort of high-tech turret you could see in sci-fi games and movies, that's what


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> *Electrolaser activates*


*citizens flee in terror and the town becomes a spooky Ghost Town*


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Dat aint no turret bro.
dis is steven universe level weapon


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Why do I feel like this is becoming yet another going-nowhere-at-all RP, where people just mess around with each other XD


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

We both know it is.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Dat aint no turret bro.
> dis is steven universe level weapon


And I'm "stronger than you" hehehe


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

We'll see about that. >


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And I'm "stronger than you" hehehe





swooz said:


> We'll see about that. >


You should fight to the death with sticks


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> We'll see about that. >


Do you want me to post all my powers here, bruh ? :v
I promise, it just involves opening black holes, wormholes and dimensional rifts that break/defy/ignore physics
Or some magnified sunlight 



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> You should fight to the death with sticks


Sticks are too OP, I'd just use a chainsaw katana to keep things under control LOL


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And I'm "stronger than you" hehehe


AAAA! GARNET!


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Do you want me to post all my powers here, bruh ? :v
> I promise, it just involves opening black holes, wormholes and dimensional rifts that break/defy/ignore physics
> Or some magnified sunlight
> 
> ...


Bro, I live in a black hole.
The power of science is more powerful then you think.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sticks are too OP, I'd just use a chainsaw katana to keep things under control LOL


Nah, you'll even have a choice between a slightly flimsy wooden stick, a pointy but flimsy wooden stick, or just a stick


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Do you want me to post all my powers here, bruh ? :v
> I promise, it just involves opening black holes, wormholes and dimensional rifts that break/defy/ignore physics
> Or some magnified sunlight


We have people like you in our black hole.


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

We kick their asses when the attack our city.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Bro, I live in a black hole.
> The power of science is more powerful then you think.


Bro, I travel through the galaxies by wormholes on a daily basis :v
The power of logic-negation is worse than you think 



swooz said:


> We have people like you in our black hole.


Oh really ?


Spoiler: Black Hole



Jin can open black holes out of thin air to summon silver blades and chains for his own purposes in and outside of combat, from simply firing them at enemies in all directions to constructing a near infinite varieties of inanimate and even animated objects (usually animal-like) at whatever size and in whatever shape he wants, to fully control the battlefield as he pleases. He can also create a localized one to pull enemies towards it while damaging them, only to violently knock them away from it upon contact with one last heavy damage in the end.





Spoiler: Wormhole



For offensive purpose, Jin can create wormholes that form a one-sided path to deliver his attacks straight to the enemy's insides, leaving them no chance of blocking, resisting or even reducing the damage that tears them inside out. For defensive purpose, he can use the wormhole to completely negate all types of incoming attacks thrown at him, and have them deflected straight back at the enemies, much like a mirror. He can also stay hidden inside the wormhole, effectively keeping himself completely undetectable and immune to all attacks and status effects.





Spoiler: Dimensional Rift



Jin can tear the air open by slashing his hands in the air, creating black dimensional rifts (with white dots inside them, which give the impression of "cuts" of the very space itself) that slash at wherever he aims, within his sight. The dimensional rifts cannot be blocked by any means, and do heavy damage if hit.


If you have exactly the same ideas as I have, I'm sueing you for copyright :v



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Nah, you'll even have a choice between a slightly flimsy wooden stick, a pointy but flimsy wooden stick, or just a stick


Still too OP :v


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Wait, if your weapon is a black hole I can just spew a large amount of matter into it and it will open a white hole somewhere else, spewing all its contents into space, reducing the black hole to nothing.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Bro, I travel through the galaxies by wormholes on a daily basis :v
> The power of logic-negation is worse than you think
> 
> 
> ...


I have none of those things. They just live in the Singularity. ( Center of a black hole where matter basically overlaps with itself)


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Wait, if your weapon is a black hole I can just spew a large amount of matter into it and it will open a white hole somewhere else, spewing all its contents into space, reducing the black hole to nothing.
> 
> I have none of those things. They just live in the Singularity. ( Center of a black hole where matter basically overlaps with itself)


My infinite amount of knowledge of the universe gives me a plan to counteract just about anything you throw at me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> My infinite amount of knowledge of the universe gives me a plan to counteract just about anything you throw at me.


We'll see how that goes, heh


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Less do this somewhere else.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Less do this somewhere else.


Meh, not interested


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Poopy


----------



## modfox (Sep 15, 2016)

ok this went from 1 to 100 in a matter of hours


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 26, 2016)

Alright modfox. So what would this actual roleplay be about? What would the setting be? What kind of characters would you like inside of the roleplay? I say this, because I wish to completely ignore Jin who just pretty much wants to put his or fursona character on a near if not god like level.


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 20, 2016)

Foxes? Hell yes, where do I sign, Mr. Satan?!


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Alright modfox. So what would this actual roleplay be about? What would the setting be? What kind of characters would you like inside of the roleplay? I say this, because I wish to completely ignore Jin who just pretty much wants to put his or fursona character on a near if not god like level.


Exactly. That's why I'm not so keen on him joining roleplays. Also, his character is completely over the top.

EDIT: I'm interested in roleplaying, by the way.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Alright modfox. So what would this actual roleplay be about? What would the setting be? What kind of characters would you like inside of the roleplay? I say this, because I wish to completely ignore Jin who just pretty much wants to put his or fursona character on a near if not god like level.





TheOneRealPotato said:


> Exactly. That's why I'm not so keen on him joining roleplays. Also, his character is completely over the top.


because my powers are based on space-related forces ?
trust me when I say that there are some that are even more ridiculous than me, fellas


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> because my powers are based on space-related forces ?
> trust me when I say that there are some that are even more ridiculous than me, fellas


But you ALWAYS overpower other characters! My evidence lies on another post on another thread which I shall quote below:



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> [...]
> 
> Species : Void-Walker
> Strengths : *"Cosmos Force"*
> ...



Now, I want ALL who are watching this thread to take a look at the weaknesses compared to the strengths. They outweigh the weaknesses MAJORLY. Here's an excerpt from my character for comparison.



TheOneRealPotato said:


> [...]
> 
> Species: Fox wolf hybrid demon
> Strengths: Dark magic, muscle strength, slight health increase
> ...



Now. Let me explain what dark magic does. All it does is allows the user to inflict non-critical injuries upon others and MINOR curses. The minions thing happens rarely and should really have its own cooldown time, I.E. two days, all that stuff (I'd never use it against other roleplayers anyway). Now look at the weaknesses.

*After overuse of powers. Minimal chance of recovery.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 21, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> But you ALWAYS overpower other characters!





TheOneRealPotato said:


> Now, I want ALL who are watching this thread to take a look at the weaknesses compared to the strengths. They outweigh the weaknesses MAJORLY.


eh, no need to call out everyone to look at me, buddy... they already knew
guess I'll take my leave then ; this thread is pretty dead anyway


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 21, 2016)

Looks like a good time to try out the character I made to be the complete opposit of my personality.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

What scenarios are you up for?


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 19, 2020)

_*Hundreds of years ago,
Where Romans used to go,
Lived a couple men,
Who found out how,
To finally write again,
They decided to write like now,
They tried as hard as they were able,
The decided to write a fable:
A fable is a story of old,
A story that is not writer but told,
Mostly insisting in anamorphic animals,
Sometimes even including cannibals,
These men from long ago,
Knew very well where they will go,
These people were before mcflurries,
These people were the first FURRIES.*_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 20, 2020)

Kit the fox said:


> _*Hundreds of years ago,
> Where Romans used to go,
> Lived a couple men,
> Who found out how,
> ...


The hell is this? My scales have became even redder from the blood of my enemies since the last time this thread saw the light the day, so surely you must have a reason as to why it’s been dug up lest you want to become a morbid variety of paint, righty-o?


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 20, 2020)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> The hell is this? My scales have became even redder from the blood of my enemies since the last time this thread saw the light the day, so surely you must have a reason as to why it’s been dug up lest you want to become a morbid variety of paint, righty-o?


*Hahaha lol,
I do not know why you would say "hell",
But even though I may,
I did not understand what you say,
So come on sit on the bench,
And tell me: are you French?*


----------

